# Wet Behind the Ears



## wallie (Apr 12, 2004)

I met an old shipmate from the past on the Internet while researching Canadian Park boats his name is Peter Taylor.
He was a kiwi who joined my ship the Algonquin Park in Napier New Zealand as a junior ordinary seaman in 1946.
We have been e-mailing each other for the last 2 years, but my last 2 posts have been returned: User Unknown.
He lives in New Zealand and is the author of a few books, one of which I read called 'Wet Behing the Ears' about his seagoing career.
I would like to know if we have any New Zealand members who might of known Peter and if he is still with us.
He would be about 73 now and lives near Whangarei New Zealand.
Thanks in advance for any information on this.
wallie


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

I know a man called Flyer who might............


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

But unfortunately he doesn't. I could ask around though and see if anyone knows.
I've read the book you mention - very good.


----------



## warwick (Apr 5, 2005)

*Peter Taylor*

Hi Wallie. I'm several years behind the times but while trawling through old messages, I came across yours on Peter Taylor. I know Peter and meet him occasionally. If you are still looking for him, I'll see what's happened to his e-mail address and/or get him to re-contact you

I appreciate much water must have flowed under the bridge since 2005. But if I can be of any help, let me know.

Cheers

Warwick Thomson 
Whangarei


----------

